# Which Motherboard ?



## VVG007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Planning a new build,
Processor is i5 3570k
mostly HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 card.

need a good z77 mobo, my budget is max 15K INR
Please help me with your valuable feedback


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

*ASUS P8Z77-V Pro*, ASUS P8Z77-V or ASUS Maximus V GENE.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2012)

Budget 15K?
Get Asus P8Z77-V pro.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 14, 2012)

get Maximus V gene eyes closed... 

get Maximus V gene eyes closed...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 14, 2012)

My suggestions -

Asus P8Z77V-Pro
Asus Maximus V Gene
MSI Z77A-GD65
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

even I prefer Maximus V Gene over vpro but it's not that everyone likes likes a matx mobo and the rest of the tow are a little more hard to find.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 15, 2012)

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 or Asus P8Z77-V Pro. The rest aren't really worth looking at IMO (Maximus V Gene-Z aside). If you can go just a little higher you might be able to find an ASRock Fatality Z77 Professional for about 17K.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> even I prefer Maximus V Gene over vpro but it's not that everyone likes a matx mobo and the rest of the two are a little more hard to find.



You are talking like a ROG fan.



AcceleratorX said:


> ASRock Z77 Extreme6 or Asus P8Z77-V Pro. The rest aren't really worth looking at IMO (Maximus V Gene-Z aside). If you can go just a little higher you might be able to find an ASRock Fatality Z77 Professional for about 17K.



asrock board for 15K budget? Neah!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:
			
		

> asrock board for 15K budget? Neah!



Reviews say the high end boards are pretty good, and feature wise it still beats almost everyone else hands down. I'd take an ASRock over MSI hands down; and over Gigabyte if the features were right.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Are you sure ASRock Z77 Extreme6 is around ~15k - because on primeabgb it's listed at Rs. 18.5k



d6bmg said:


> You are talking like a ROG fan.



Am I 

BTW, how good is Biostar TZ77XE4 - it's available at ~14k.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 16, 2012)

Now this is what I call a great pricing: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Are you sure ASRock Z77 Extreme6 is around ~15k - because on primeabgb it's listed at Rs. 18.5k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to this site, yes it is:
Buy ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Online | India

And Biostar TZ77XE4 is a decent board as is the MSI Z77A-G45, but ASRock simply offers more features at this price range than all of those IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> Am I
> 
> BTW, how good is Biostar TZ77XE4 - it's available at ~14k.



Why you guys are suggesting these boards when you have the option & scope to suggest board from more reliable & reputable companies?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 16, 2012)

Asrock fever again?
take any of these...
*ASUS P8Z77-V Pro*, ASUS P8Z77-V or ASUS Maximus V GENE.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 16, 2012)

Asrock mobo's are having problem ... two of the cpu pins are bent ... so ur 2 mem slots wont work ... if u r lucky u ll get a perfect mobo... 
Same situation happened with many people ....  
Asus is the way to go "Asus Maximus V GENE " my personal choice


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2012)

Get Gigabyte G1 sniper m3 for 11.2k from itwares

GIGABYTE G1 Sniper M3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ Nice find - really a great bard for the pricing



AcceleratorX said:


> According to this site, yes it is:
> Buy ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Online | India
> 
> And Biostar TZ77XE4 is a decent board as is the MSI Z77A-G45, but ASRock simply offers more features at this price range than all of those IMO.



check out this great offering  
ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com



d6bmg said:


> Why you guys are suggesting these boards when you have the option & scope to suggest board from more reliable & reputable companies?



I think it's about time we need to get some answer from OP .... we are just presenting him with all the available options and Asrock/Biostar has also some decent products around 15k and have some good review with many people liking them.

OK , if OP has no issue with Asus then ASUS P8Z77-V Pro ( for atx ) and Maximus V GENE ( for matx with great OC capability and other goodies of RoG series ).


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2012)

Beware of asrock.(personal suggestion)
Get gigabyte/asus one..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 18, 2012)

@skywalker5555: Every ASRock board I've seen came perfect out of the box; no bent pins or anything like you say (yes even the new Z77 ones). My college uses ASRock boards and those PCs are OLD and they are still kicking.....I've had a few niggles with Asus boards actually (though easily fixed) over the years. Doesn't mean Asus is bad though. The fact is that competition is very tight in the motherboard sector and especially with boards costing so much you'd better deliver the quality since you aren't going to be getting much sales in terms of volume. So basically all brands will be at least decent and you can see that even ECS' high end boards receive (somewhat) decent reviews. As for ASRock and Biostar these boards are getting pretty good reviews and are priced very competitively, so it's wise to give them a second look.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 24, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> @skywalker5555: Every ASRock board I've seen came perfect out of the box; no bent pins or anything like you say (yes even the new Z77 ones). My college uses ASRock boards and those PCs are OLD and they are still kicking.....I've had a few niggles with Asus boards actually (though easily fixed) over the years. Doesn't mean Asus is bad though. The fact is that competition is very tight in the motherboard sector and especially with boards costing so much you'd better deliver the quality since you aren't going to be getting much sales in terms of volume. So basically all brands will be at least decent and you can see that even ECS' high end boards receive (somewhat) decent reviews. As for ASRock and Biostar these boards are getting pretty good reviews and are priced very competitively, so it's wise to give them a second look.


[Solved] ASRock H61M-VS LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Bent pins - asrock - Motherboards-Memory
INTEL: [solved] Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, (memory Error )
 i M not against asrock .. man when my fave ocer nick shish is from asrock and has broken the world record by hitting 7.1 ghz with ivybridge .. but its a flaw i wanted to point out with the ram slots


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

wondering why no reviews put a finger at this ?? either Asrock provided them with best possible samples or there's some other reason .. anyway, not everyone facing such issues still from now on I'll think twice before suggesting any Asrock motherboard.

anyway, it's now 2 weeks and Op has not repleid here after creating this thread .. so closing this one and if Op needs to reopen this just PM any mod.


----------

